# GreyWing- The Grey Knights Strike Back!!



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

With the impending release of the new grey knight codex i decided to jump on the bandwagon and start a new army.

As i normally play a mech guard list i decided its time to break my tank addiction and try a new tactic so im going CC orientated all the way.

Im going for a 1750pts list using TGK only with a few dreadnoughts & assassins thrown in for fun.

Heres what ive done so far.

Librarian



Vindicare


Psyfleman Dreadnoughts


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Some fantastic looking painting there, I especially love the librarian.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice stuff there, love the Librarian as well :victory:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good start to your army. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Great start so far. looking forward to seeing you do the new kits.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Great work man! I'm curious as to how you are doing your paint scheme. I'm a fairly new painter and I'm going to be building my Grey Knights soon. Any tips on getting that great shade of metallic grey?


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking great! I love the Psyfle dread conversion!


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hurricane said:


> Great work man! I'm curious as to how you are doing your paint scheme. I'm a fairly new painter and I'm going to be building my Grey Knights soon. Any tips on getting that great shade of metallic grey?


Cheers for the kind words just cant wait to get my hands on the new plastic mini's.

To paint the armour i use army painters plate metal as a undercoat.
I then basecoat it with P3 pigiron (like boltgun metal).
Wash into the rescesses with badab black.
Touch up with pigiron.
Highight then with mithril sliver.
Thin wash then with asurmen blue & thats it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Off to a good start from my viewpoint.


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick update guys

Heres my unfinished Grandmaster - first time ive ever done pinning & used greenstuff





Just need my boxes of plastic TGK to come through in the post so i can finish him & start painting, hopefully this weekend!!!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the use of the Calgar model. I have been seeing alot of conversions using that as a base pop up this last week or two. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the grandmaster conversion. Im just about to start having a look at the new termies and marines as I got them today.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Always did have a soft spot for vindicare assasins. For their sake alone I approve of these imperial dogs.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some Grand Master Goodness.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I would've used the other metal GK termi sword. The out stretched one.

Would give an extra level of movement the the model. 

Other than that, paint scheme is very good!


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quick update

Heres my first tester minis using the plastic grey knight terminators.

Sorry about the pics they seem to flattened out most of the shading


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man. A couple of things stand out to me though:

1)The weapon blades are a bit bland and flat. 
2)The haft of the Halberd is also a bit flat.

Some highlighting on both of those areas will make those weapons pop much better, but all in all you have some good looking models there.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Highlighting you say?.... You sir, need devlan mud! i think the use of either this or the blue wash would make your metal areas look really good, great start to the army!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice, neat and without trying to overhighlight.

How have you managed to get the writing on the armour to stand out so well?


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

The weapon blades are actually highlighted just my bad photo skills dont show it lol.

Ive repainted the weapon hafts black as they did look really flat & highlighted them also.

Think the varnish i use dulls the paint work too but id rather have them protected than not.

To make the writing stand out is out 3-4 washes of Gryphonne Sepia.

Cheers

Dai


----------



## Neelam (Mar 9, 2011)

Just wondering what you used for the rifleman dreads, was it the forgeworld autocannon? Planning on putting a couple of them together for my GK army


----------



## daismith906 (Jul 15, 2008)

There AOBR dreads with FW autocannon arms that i managed to get cheap on ebay!


----------



## Neelam (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah nice , I was thinking about buying the FW dreads anyway because I prefer the models but wasn't sure if the two different autocannons they sell (one for left one for right) looked okay because ones MkIV and ones MkV


----------

